# small cell queens and large cell drones



## tony350i (Jul 29, 2005)

Is it true that small cell queens when mating with large cell drones will make my process of going small/natural cell more difficult,
This is a reply from some one and their thoughts on the idea from another bee site.

Reply: Tony you realise that trying to go small cell is only half in your control the drones mating with your queen come from different stock, more than likely large stock from someone elses apiary. So unless you get everyone in mating distance (8 miles?) to go the same way as you, its going to take forever. Each mating will still be mainly with large stock, given some feral bees about which may be smaller. It can work for people in sparsely populated areas like some parts of America, but in England I doubt it


Tony


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Is it true that small cell queens when mating with large cell drones will make my process of going small/natural cell more difficult

No.

>Tony you realise that trying to go small cell is only half in your control the drones mating with your queen come from different stock

What does stock have to do with it?

>given some feral bees about which may be smaller.

All bees will be smaller if you let them. Genetics has nothing to do with it. Cell size has everything to do with it and this is usually controled by foundation, unless you let them build their own.

My interest in feral bees is because they are surviving in my climate without any help.


----------

